# Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Mai 2017)

*Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

						Bei der Master Liquid 240 handelt es sich um eine vorbefüllte Wasserkühlung, welche für Prozessoren von AMD (Sockel AM2(+), AM3(+), AM4, FM1, FM2(+)) und Intel (Sockel 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011(-v3)) geeignet ist. Oromis16 hat einen Test des Cooler-Master-Produkts im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*


----------



## Oromis16 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

Mal wieder vielen Dank fürs erwähnen


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*

Super, dass sogar die Redaktion sich in der Rubrik vertut.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Master Liquid 240: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Test*


Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass Kommentar-Threads zu Artikeln automatisiert angelegt werden und es aktuell leider keine Möglichkeit gibt, das richtige Wakü-Unterforum als Zielort zu bestimmen. Man muss also nach der Veröffentlichung den Thread per Hand verschieben, was ich soeben erledigt habe.


----------

